# Attic Remodeling



## expertie (Nov 10, 2010)

I just bought this 50 years old multi unit house (side by side). The small apartment has a big attic space that I want to convert to a heated study room or a bedroom. 

There is no vent in the attic execpt the two big windows on each side.
The floor is filled with selulose, and half finished with pine woods. 
The ceiling is insulated R30. All sides (front, back, sides) of the insulation R30 rolls are covered with aluminum foil. I remember somebody saying that it makes no good against condensation. 
The walls had nothing but I insulated with R13. The picture is taken before R13 insulation.

Before I start doing any drywall and kneewalls, what are my options to do insulation job the right way? Should I replace the ceiling and floor insulation? Should I install suffit vents, ceiling or wall vents? I appreciate all recommendations. 

Are these DIY jobs?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The sequence should be:
Attic Vents (in whatever engineered method works for your house)
Framing
Electric
Insulation
Drywall
You might want to get a handle on what needs to be done, and their sequence, before picking up the tools. Otherwise you just do things twice.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Under the 2009 IRC building code, you need an egress window from the new room or bedroom:http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...HiVdtK&sig=AHIEtbRa4Ah_IICPQ3BR1txlzU01V4JQIg

Check locally.
Gary


----------



## expertie (Nov 10, 2010)

Gary: Here is what you asked:
The walls are 16x3.5 and it is insulated with R13.
The ceiling is 16x5 and it is probably insulated with R30 (all sides of the insulation are faced with aluminim, not just the bottom)
The floor is 16x8 and it is insulation with selulose.

What do you think?

ps: I joined a class about renting houses. They said if there are 2 exits in the first floor, then the upper floor bedroom or rooms need only one exit: stairs to downstairs.


----------

